# Fishing guide advice!



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

I'm planning on booking a guided fishing trip in Galveston bay, any suggestions on a guide?


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

My wife and I had our first salt water fishing trip in July for her boirthday. Her idea. We chartered Coastal Charter Adventures. Captain Tres and his deckhand were fantastic. I highly recommend them. We were worried about my wife and the waves, her first big water trip. SHe was good. Captain Tres has a 36' contender and it is a good boat. ;l


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Capt Greg Francis has been on easy limits of trout
409-939-1684


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

I'll give them a call... Thanks


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Capt. John Havens, the best there is 832-250-5147


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Reel Safaris Charters is fun,professional,nice boat with cabin,and will put you on trout,reds,sharks.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.bolivarguideservice.com/
Captian Jim West


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Everyone is going to have an opinion on their own personal experience. Here is mine, George Knighten 832-310-9146. Takes you out on a 24ft Bluewave Pure Bay. Sweet boat and a very personable and knowledgable guide.

George is the skinny one, LOL!


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone! Gotta look on my schedule and find the right day to go.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Capt. mickey Eastman or Blain Friermood are the best...NO POTLICKIN!!!


----------

